# Anyone going to Wigan?



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone going to Wigan show on the 8th? (please dont say if you are showing, or what you are showing) just whether you are visiting or not secret squirrels, lol, C.x.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Anyone going to Wigan show on the 8th? (please dont say if you are showing, or what you are showing) just whether you are visiting or not secret squirrels, lol, C.x.


didn't know you coud show squirres


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> didn't know you coud show squirres


You can get disqualified under gccf if you name the cat you are showing at a certain place at a certain date


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you passing thru then??Wigan that is


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes I'm at Wigan that day


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Brill, will have to have a chin wag May


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Brill, will have to have a chin wag May


That will be nice


----------

